# Second Helvetic Confession on Catechizing



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 7, 2008)

Second Helvetic Confession:



> CHAPTER XXV
> 
> Of Catechizing and of Comforting and Visiting the Sick
> 
> YOUTH TO BE INSTRUCTED IN GODLINESS. The Lord enjoined his ancient people to exercise the greatest care that young people, even from infancy, be properly instructed. Moreover, he expressly commanded in his law that they should teach them, and that the mysteries of the sacraments should be explained. Now since it is well known from the writings of the Evangelists and apostles that God has no less concern for the youth of his new people, when he openly testifies and says: "Let the children come to me; for to such belongs the kingdom of heaven" (Mark 10:14), the pastors of the churches act most wisely when they early and carefully caetchize the youth, laying the first grounds of faith, and faithfully teaching the rudiments of our religion by expounding the Ten Commandments, the Apostles' Creed, the Lord's Prayer, and the doctrine of the sacraments, with other such principles and chief heads of our religion. Here let the Church show her faith and diligence in bringing the children to be catechized, desirous and glad to have her children well instructed.


----------



## Prufrock (Nov 7, 2008)

This reminds me: I think the biggest thing that I learned from Spurgeon is a (hopeful) imitation of his care and concern for the children in his congregation. His writings on the necessity, urgency and manner of teaching our kids are pure gold.


> We are specially exhorted to feed them because they are so likely to be overlooked. I am afraid our sermons often go over the heads of the younger folk—who, nevertheless, may be as true Christians as the older ones. Blessed is he who can so speak as to be understood by a child! Blessed is that godly woman who in her class so adapts herself to girlish modes of thought that the truth from her heart streams into the children's hearts without let or hindrance.


--Spurgeon, Come Ye Children


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 7, 2008)

This isn't about being sentimental but taking seriously Christ's charge to teach disciples everything He has commanded as well as the Apostle's admonition to train our children in the fear and admonition of the Lord.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 7, 2008)

Prufrock said:


> This reminds me: I think the biggest thing that I learned from Spurgeon is a (hopeful) imitation of his care and concern for the children in his congregation. His writings on the necessity, urgency and manner of teaching our kids are pure gold.
> 
> 
> > We are specially exhorted to feed them because they are so likely to be overlooked. I am afraid our sermons often go over the heads of the younger folk—who, nevertheless, may be as true Christians as the older ones. Blessed is he who can so speak as to be understood by a child! Blessed is that godly woman who in her class so adapts herself to girlish modes of thought that the truth from her heart streams into the children's hearts without let or hindrance.
> ...



Also see his remarks here:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f32/charles-spurgeon-importance-catechizing-35909/


----------

